# Anyone use Pamine and Nortrptyline



## andy2812 (Aug 26, 2004)

I've had IBS-D for 3 years and I was just put on Pamine and Nortrptyline. I had 3 days without a bowel movement and felt great (IBS wise) except for the side effects of the Pamine(dry mouth, difficulty urinating, and severe bloating). My doctor took me off the Pamine (I continue taking Nortrptyline) and now I am back to the way I've been for the last 3 years. Has anyone had any success with either or both of these 2 drugs. I'm wondering if the side effects of Pamine are worth it since it seemed to give me relief from my IBS.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Pamine didn't even phase me. I was also on Amitryptiline for a long time. and it seemed to help. but the pamine sucked imho


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

My doctor gave me Pamine samples but since I've been taking the Lexapro I havent had the cramping so I havent tried it yet.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I used to use NuLev it was great for pain, my doctor never heard of it, because I got it from another doctor that's when she gave me the Pamine.


----------

